# 

## Solne4naya

,      -  ???
 ,   ?    ? ,         ,

----------


## Olio

9 (    ) http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_route_2008.html   ,     )))

----------


## Solne4naya

?

----------


## Olio

,            ,  : . ,  , (. , / ), . , . ѳ, (, .)

----------


## LAEN

15  (-) http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...itet_balakina/
  45 ( - )  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...sitet_ognivka/

----------


## vetal115

> 45 ( - )  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...sitet_ognivka/

   ҳ   .

----------


## LAEN

> 9 (    )

    15   "ʳ"  " - "

----------


## kobieta

> ,            ,  : . ,  , (. , / ), . , . ѳ, (, .)

         .  !
         ,  .           9-,     .  ,      ,      -   (     !)            ...      ....    !       -     .   ! 
,       .
     쳿,     ,   .      . 
   -    ...      ,     .

----------

